# Lawwill Leader Fork



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

It's so cool finding treasures :thumbsup: I saw this one about a week or so ago at a bike shop.They were going to take it off a Trek and put on a rigid fork...I kept checking back and now it's MINE! Long 1" steerer, looks like it was rarely used. This is the second in my collection but this one is in way better condition.

Does anyone have any tuning info or links on this shock. I've seen a couple on Retrobike and Mombats but no solid info as far as air and oil...thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

If I remember correctly, you can adjust the geometry by raising or lowering the black tubes in the triple clamp.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

I helped Mert develop that fork back in 1990-1991 and I came up with the name for it, too! If you look, you will notice that the leading links are different lengths-this controls the geometry so that the trail never changes as the fork compresses, unlike other forks, where the steering quickens up as they compress because the amount of trail is changing. Also notice the links are pointing upwards-this helps it get up and over obstacles. I used to demonstrate this feature by running head-on into a curb without pulling up on the bars and the fork would just float up and over! Risse racing is still around in Norcal and can service the shock. I used to use about 60 pounds of air for a plush ride-I'm about 155 pounds. Also the fork oil weight can be changed to speed up or slow down the action-i.e. 7.5 weight to 10 weight oil. There is about 2.5 inches of travel available.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I had a copy of the manual around somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it up. I just moved and don't remember coming across it so it may be lost to the ages.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

What an awesome-looking piece of equipment. Thanks for the detail, Pat. I would love to have one of these myself, and would be truly grateful if someone could get me in contact with someone who would like to sell one.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Control Tech made the commercial versions of the Leader. There were 3 generation-difference mostly being how the shock was mounted, and graphics. Here's an old pic of several gens. check out the shock mounts


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

FairfaxPat said:


> I helped Mert develop that fork back in 1990-1991 and I came up with the name for it, too! If you look, you will notice that the leading links are different lengths-this controls the geometry so that the trail never changes as the fork compresses, unlike other forks, where the steering quickens up as they compress because the amount of trail is changing. Also notice the links are pointing upwards-this helps it get up and over obstacles. I used to demonstrate this feature by running head-on into a curb without pulling up on the bars and the fork would just float up and over! Risse racing is still around in Norcal and can service the shock. I used to use about 60 pounds of air for a plush ride-I'm about 155 pounds. Also the fork oil weight can be changed to speed up or slow down the action-i.e. 7.5 weight to 10 weight oil. There is about 2.5 inches of travel available.


Pat, thank you for the info, great stuff. From your pics it looks like mine is the middle one. Does that make it 2nd generation? Also is the air valve a needle valve input behind the "slotted plug" on the top of the shock?


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Yours is the 2nd gen Control Tech. There were actually two generations previous to Control Tech, the first 12 being built by Sandy Kosman' drag race shop in S. F.-that's the one I crashed on in 1991 in Moab-( was paralyzed and spent 18 days in hospital before I got better.) Then Mert built the next gen. to finish development and then came Control Tech. The early ones used a rubber needle valve like on a basketball, Risse sent me a few awhile back, so they are available-the later models used a Schrader valve.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

FairfaxPat said:


> I helped Mert develop that fork back in 1990-1991 and I came up with the name for it, too!...


This place never ceases to amaze me! Cool fork, great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

You probably have already seen this but here is a manual for the Lawwill 3. The shocks I believe are pretty much the same except for the air valve. I forget what weight oil I used but I know Control Tech back in the late 90's said I could go as high as 120psi.
Lawwill Leader 3 Manual | Retrobike

There is also some limited info on parts for rebuilding the shock.
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/lawwill-leader-3-a-177771.html

There is also info about one of the members here using a valve from a motorcycle tube to replace the needle valve. Look for post #8.
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/my-not-so-vintage-ibis-ss-355905.html

Don't sell it they are getting ridiculously expensive on ebay but if your inclined to get rid of it I would be interested. Just saying!

Great find!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanx so much Quasimoto, great info....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm also interested in one...I missed out on one that just sold on ebay...arghhh...I have a fisher rs-1 (merts design) that I want to put one on.The fisher is in excellent condition and would be soo sweet to match it up with a lawill fork. PM me if someone has one for sale...I soo want to ride the fisher, but it isnt finished till I get me one of these forks!

Thanks to all the info provided here also.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a note to the new guys: WTB spam will be deleted. da'Hoov is an old hat around here and if it's for sale, he'd take out an ad. Thanks.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

I bought the first RS-1 from GF when he got a new one, back in the early '90s. I put the Lawwill fork on it and rode it for a few years, then sold it to a friend here in Fairfax, who still has it. Here's a pic with GF and the bike. It's interesting to note that the rear suspension, also designed by Mert, kinda looks like the fork laid over on it's side.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Wow!*



girlonbike said:


> Just a note to the new guys: WTB spam will be deleted. da'Hoov is an old hat around here and if it's for sale, he'd take out an ad. Thanks.


thanks for the vote of confidence....and yes I would...if it was for sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I adapt a Schrader valve stem from a old motorcycle inner tube (with threads all the way) to easy up on the inflation procedures plus car valve never go bad like the originals.

Sorry I don't have a better picture.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ooooops..sorry....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

G! You misspelled "asshat"


----------



## BodySnatcher (Aug 19, 2012)

These are great forks.
I have two NOS pairs of leader 3s.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

sweet. I like.


----------



## BodySnatcher (Aug 19, 2012)

They look cool as hell!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> G! You misspelled "asshat"


Who would do such a thing?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can we ask for things for free, because I would really lie DaHoov to give me one of his Lawill forks.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Can we ask for things for free, because I would really lie DaHoov to give me one of his Lawill forks.


Of course!  Just go to his post, see his name in the left margin? If you click on it, you'll see some options, one of them is to send him a Private Message ("PM"). Write what you need or want to say, and scroll down and hit send. It doesn't even need to be free. 

If you get a message back, in that box near the top of the screen, "Private Messages" that is underlined should be in bold and then after that, you would have Unread and a number. Click on Private Messages to see what you got.

Feel free to PM me if you need any help or ask the Hoov. He's somewhat of an expert on the private messaging system.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you, GOB. You rule with a velvet fist. Appreciated!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*goose and gander*



girlonbike said:


> Feel free to PM me if you need any help or ask the Hoov. He's somewhat of an expert on the private messaging system.


I'm offended by that and I don't appreciate your imsinuations. Can I give you a MTBR warning?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I'm offended by that and I don't appreciate your imsinuations. Can I give you a MTBR warning?


Just send her a PM....


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

jeff said:


> Just send her a PM....


Jeff, did you see the smiley face? I find a lot of humor in this forum and like to "stir the pot" ...it's the freakin internet and it's only a MTB forum. It's not crucial confidential earth shattering info we're sharing but sometimes the forum police..(west coast style)... make it seem that way. It's all in fun. People need to lighten up and enjoy life a bit more. A title does not DESERVE respect, actions EARN respect. Peace out my brothers.:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

What an idot.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

bushpig said:


> What an idot.


yup, I'm an "idot"....did you mean idiot, Noah?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Your actions earn no respect Stan.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

He might have misspelled "dolt."


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

da'HOOV gives me the deushe chills, I'd spend more time here if it didn't feel like middle school.

Cool info Pat.

I think Noah is Dyslexic


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Look it up in the Urban Dictionary. It is part of the internet patois.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank the lord school starts soon.

I can finally have this damn place to myself again....

Stan, you of all people should realize you bring it upon yourself. If you can't handle even the most delicately worded jab without flying off the handle, you really need to exercise your right to say nothing, and let is pass as yet another moment in internet history that nobody will give a rats behind about in two minutes.

Were she standing at your door throwing two week old rotting squids at it, you'd have a complaint. :madman:

Back to School Funny Staples Commercial - YouTube


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

mendoncyclesmith said:


> standing at your door throwing two week old rotting squids


field trip!!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mwah haaaaaa. This is too hilarious.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Jeff, did you see the smiley face? I find a lot of humor in this forum and like to "stir the pot" ...it's the freakin internet and it's only a MTB forum. It's not crucial confidential earth shattering info we're sharing but sometimes the forum police..(west coast style)... make it seem that way. It's all in fun. People need to lighten up and enjoy life a bit more. A title does not DESERVE respect, actions EARN respect. Peace out my brothers.:thumbsup:


Just send her a pm.......

Better now?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Just send her a pm.......
> 
> Better now?


Why, no, it's not.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

I recently acquired a 1994 Klein Pulse XT with a Lawwell Leader Fork by Control Tech.

Does anyone know where I can get it serviced?


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Risse Racing is still in business in Northern California-take off the shock and send it to them-then get a grease gun and service the ports on the fork with fresh grease and wait for the shock to get back.


----------



## bullitridden (Jan 12, 2007)

FairfaxPat said:


> Risse Racing is still in business in Northern California-take off the shock and send it to them-then get a grease gun and service the ports on the fork with fresh grease and wait for the shock to get back.


Kevin @ Risse just finished my shock. Removed from the fork & mailed it about a week ago - not necessary to mail entire fork for the shock service. I had a shraeder valve installed to replace the ridiculous "stock" needle valve. Interested to see how it rides again. Been since 1995. Any idea where to find replacement decals for the fork tubes? Would be a nice addition to complete...


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Awesome thread. Loved those forks. 
Decals can be tough, someone might be able to scan a set for you to have printed. 

Let us know how it rides

Bill


----------



## bullitridden (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah, thought a that. Could KILL my friend for removing the originals... WHY DO that?? IDIOT. Oh well. Let you know how it rides. Awaiting return to see...


----------



## bullitridden (Jan 12, 2007)

I got the shock back from Kevin, installed & lubed everything & it IS PRIME. I lost the air valve adapter that came w/ it - when Risse first mailed it a week ago. Called Kevin explained it was misplaced or lost & he had one here Monday after a call the previous Friday!!! Risse ROCKS. You CANNOT go wrong w/ these guys for ANY project!!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

great information here! 
thanks.


----------



## Ann87 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ok, resurrecting an ancient thread here. I just picked up a bike with an older Leader fork on it (says LL1) and, not having access to a manual, did a stupid thing. I was trying to figure out what's going on with the needle valve (check the threading to see about replacing with a schrader myself), but of course when I unscrewed the slotted "valve plate" (for lack of a better term) the shock suffered rapid decompression. Not knowing what all was going on inside the valve itself, I searched around on the floor and found the pencil-eraser sized rubber seal that sits behind the "valve plate," but nothing else that looked like it came from inside.

So, basically I'm wondering how the needle valve works, because I can't quite figure it out just from looking at it. Does the rubber seal have an invisibly small hole through it for the needle to pass through? It really looks and feels solid, but I understand that sometimes small holes running through rubber are just hard to detect. Does the seal just act as some sort of sliding stopper that the needle is supposed to push inside the valve? That seems unlikely to me.

Oh also several drops worth of the oil leaked out of the valve, which the manual for the Leader 3 says is "bad". Ugh.

One way or the other I'm probably going to contact Risse in the hopes that they will STILL service these old shocks, and get the needle valve swapped for a schrader. But until then, I just thought I'd ask to see if anyone here can help me figure out what's going on. I'd hate to try to put it back together only to find that something was supposed to go behind the rubber seal, since I don't think it would be easy to get the seal back out again without any pressure behind it to blow it out!

Thanks!


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Mert Lawwill told me a few years ago that he has a few parts laying around. Mert Lawwill Concepts. [email protected].


----------

